# 153 Sailfish, 39 Marlin Los Suenos Marlin Invitaitonal



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

We returned to Costa Rica for me to observe for the IGFA and IGFTO during the Los Suenos Marlin Invitational. Overall, the 16 boat fleet in 3 days of fishing released 153 Sailfish and 39 Marlin. I was fortunate to be on the 42' Maverick, "Dragin Fly" the second day. They were protecting their lead from day 1 and held it day 2 with 2 Marlin releases and one Sailfish. In dramatic fashion on the 3rd day they broke a hook on a Blue just minutes before lines out, yet hooked another on the first line to go back in the water to regain the lead and to win, releasing 6 Marlin and 6 Sailfish in 3 days. Attached are Pics of an estimated 400 pound Blue released on day two. We had a great trip, Los Suenos does an excellent job and you can't say enough nice things about the fishing in Central America.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like a great trip!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great post!!


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

Sweet report, ill be down there in 2 months fishing the "Woos your daddy"


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------

